# Where's Beano???



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

I haven't seen Beano on here in awhile...where is he???  Maybe his wife had the baby..


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2008)

I was going to say, maybe Junior was born.


----------



## marcski (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think that smart money is on the baby...Hopefully all is good from one NYer to another!  

We know he's not seeing any GD related shows due to the baby.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2008)

New Daddy w/SHARED  feedings etc =some LOOOOONG nights and Hard DAYZ --


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2008)

Wife was due in December.


----------



## hardline (Dec 4, 2008)

it would make sense.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, just got off the phone with Beano. Baby was due two days ago, but no birth yet, so mom and dad to be are anxiously waitng. He hasn't been on because obviously he's got more important things on his mind and stated that since he can't ski, there's only so many Bump TRs from Greg that he can read.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> He hasn't been on because obviously he's got more important things on his mind and stated that since he can't ski, there's only so many Bump TRs from Greg that he can read.



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, just got off the phone with Beano. Baby was due two days ago, but no birth yet, so mom and dad to be are anxiously waitng. He hasn't been on because obviously he's got more important things on his mind and stated that since he can't ski, there's only so many Bump TRs from Greg that he can read.



Thanks Andy, glad everything is ok with him.  I hope he pops in when the little one is born to give us an update...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks Andy, glad everything is ok with him. I hope he pops in when the little one is born to give us an update...


 

Should be here no later than Monday, the baby that is


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes, guys.  TB and Andy are on my my "baby announcement" text list.  I'm sure I'll be busy the following days, so one of then will post my trip report to the delivery room.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Beano!!!!!  enjoy the exciting times ahead..and maybe I'll get to make some turns with you later this season..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck Beano and Mrs Beano


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a early congrats, and hopein to a great delivery for the misses.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, guys.  TB and Andy are on my my "baby announcement" text list.  I'm sure I'll be busy the following days, so one of then will post my trip report to the delivery room.



I'm flattered.  When are you coming up for some more skiing?  

Good luck.  I am sure that if you have a boy you will name it Marc for us here at AZ.  :wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, guys.  TB and Andy are on my my "baby announcement" text list.  I'm sure I'll be busy the following days, so one of then will post my trip report to the delivery room.



Best of luck to you! And don't drive in the breakdown lane on your way to the hospital http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/12/couple_rushing.html

:lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2008)

Best wishes!!!!


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm flattered.  When are you coming up for some more skiing?
> 
> Good luck.  I am sure that if you have a boy you will name it Marc for us here at AZ.  :wink:



THIS is a fantastic idea.  Look how _not_ crazy having to spell one's name only slightly different with no audible phonetic distinction has made me!!!!!!

Yesssir, I look in the mirror every morning and say, "Marc ol' boy, I've never seen someone so not crazy as you... now where's the 9 iron, it's time to make pancakes."

/Still a good idea
//Congrats Beano, I hope the little bugger sleeps early and often


----------



## Vortex (Dec 5, 2008)

Good Luck and get some rest.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2008)

Baby girl, 7lbs 3oz... All the best to you and your family Rich!


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Beano!!!!!!!!! All our best to you and your family!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Baby girl, 7lbs 3oz... All the best to you and your family Rich!



Woohoo!

Hand a few of these out:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Beano!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats  to you all -- Beano  u are now OWNED


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Baby girl, 7lbs 3oz... All the best to you and your family Rich!



Yep, got the text as well, but was on the slopes at SB.  Kaia Grace was born at 2:17pm.  20 inches long.  

:beer:


----------



## Euler (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations...another lifelong skiing partner for you!!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Congrats  to you all -- Beano  u are now OWNED



Yep, me thinks the wise guy may loose a bit of his bite

 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats..Papa-Beano!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny p (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats.  Great news,


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 8, 2008)

congrats rich!  hope everyone is doing well and getting some sleep.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats Rich!  When are you going to get her out on skis?


----------



## roark (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations Rich! :beer: It seems like it was yesterday my first daughter was born, but in fact yesterday I was skiing with her. A daddy-daughter bond is a special one. Enjoy it all. They grow quickly.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Enjoy it all. They grow quickly.



This is definitely true!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2008)

When do we get to see some pics?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 8, 2008)

Great news, Rich!!! Congrats. Daughters are great fun!! Enjoy


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

Something about a birth congratulatory thread being started by GSS is disturbing...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something about a birth congratulatory thread being started by GSS is disturbing...



easy Greg..what if I have children someday,,


----------



## Paul (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats Rich!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody.  We just got home today.  Will they let me on a lift if I have her in a papoose?


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am a bit late to this thread, but congratulations

Kevin


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks everybody.  We just got home today.  Will they let me on a lift if I have her in a papoose?



My dad used to ski around with me in backpack. That might explain a few things . . .

Post some pics when you get a chance. And congrats again!


----------



## krisskis (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats!!

I'm a little late to the party :-(


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 10, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I'm a little late to the party :-(



If I were at NCMC, I would have contacted you for a visit.   

I was just at Iavarone Brothers the other day Kris and was thinking about that smack up in the parking lot.   What's the upshot of all of that?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> My dad used to ski around with me in backpack. That might explain a few things . . .
> 
> Post some pics when you get a chance. And congrats again!



From what I've read your Dad has skied around with a lot odder things in his backpack than a child.  :blink:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful child guys -- a real gift !!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> From what I've read your Dad has skied around with a lot odder things in his backpack than a child.  :blink:



Nice pics!  Congrats!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful child. Enjoy her as she becomes a beautiful person.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

She's beautiful! Congratulations, again!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

She looks a little like you, what a shame...  Better luck next time.



Seriously, cute kid.  Cherish this time before she becomes mobile...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cherish this time before she becomes mobile...



LOL, damn right! There's about a year after they learn to walk where they won't sit still and all you when in public is follow them around so they don't kill themselves.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

...or two, or three. :lol:

I miss putting a kid down and having him/her stay put.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

bump

hope you, mrs and daughter are well.

bobr and I will tip a glass on Saturday in Worcester for ya!


----------



## dmc (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty sure he's in Disney right now...


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 15, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> From what I've read your Dad has skied around with a lot odder things in his backpack than a child.  :blink:



I just saw these.  What a little cutie!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a pm into him, but have not heard from him. I might call him from the lot on Sat.  Some of his Phish and Dead friends from DNC have been looking for him as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

dmc said:


> Pretty sure he's in Disney right now...



one of the sucky things about having kids..


----------



## Vortex (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes indeed. I talked to him last night. he is busy with the fam and all is well.  Layin low for a bit.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the call, Bob.  It was great hearing from you.  DMC is right, I'm visiting my family in Orlando. We left last Wednesday at 7:00 and drove straight through.  

It's been a blast seeing a 4-month-old witnessing all things Disney.  She woke up as we were getting on "It's a Small World" the other day.  The look on her face was priceless.  Some updated pics of the baby from this trip:  Recognize the shirt I'm wearing in the first pic, Bob?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankx for sharing. enjoy the trip.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2009)

Cute kid Rich.  Looks like she's enjoying herself.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a Small World!?!?!?!?

Don't do that to your kids...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 18, 2009)

don't forget the fireworks....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> don't forget the fireworks....




Did you hit Blizzard beach???  The chairlift is sa weet...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you hit Blizzard beach???  The chairlift is sa weet...



I've only been to B.B. once.  Heading back down on a school trip next Thursday.  We'll be at typhoon lagoon one of those nights.


----------



## billski (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to see the kid got mauled by a bear (or whatever it is.):-o
Guess that was entertainment for mom and dad? 

I expect the kid will get their first board this Christmas, right????


----------



## billski (Apr 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> It's a Small World!?!?!?!?
> 
> Don't do that to your kids...



It's worse on the parents.  Once through, that damn song gets stuck in your head for weeks.   :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't imagine a baby enjoying Disney World..I was last there in High School and stayed at the Wilderness Lodge..Blizzard Beach was brand new and I remember using my Avocet watch to figure out the vert..


----------

